
Demystifying Salary Secrecy - natrius
http://shiftingcareers.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/07/17/demystifying-salary-secrecy/index.html
======
baha_man
'If women were more willing to reveal their salaries to one another, they
would make strides in eliminating the gender gap in wages.'

I thought the 'gender gap in wages' was NOT caused by women being paid less
than men for doing the same job, but various other factors - women going into
less well-paid sectors, not asking for more pay, leaving employment to bring
up children, etc.

